# Greg's new Charger



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

From 503 Motoring:










The sickest Charger I've ever seen.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha sweet! Can he fit in that car?! His knees will be hitting his chin I think. Greg needs to get Shaq's car:


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

I guess his parents upped his allowance. =) That's a sick car.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

American cars are garbage. I wouldn't buy one if someone put a knife to my neck. I'm perfectly content with my Lexus.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

We're paying him for something right?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> American cars are garbage. I wouldn't buy one if someone put a knife to my neck. I'm perfectly content with my Lexus.


Neat.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

he now matches with Brandon...pretty sure Roy has a charger in Blazer colors too..


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Maybe he bought it from Brandon?

http://seattlest.com/2007/08/06/brandon_roys_cu.php


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Btw, An SRT-8 would eat your Lexus for brunch.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Yikes. I had hoped Greg had better taste than that. Oh, well, he's still very young.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

How does he fit in that thing?


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I've seen that thing around. Didn't know it was GO's ride.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

Sonny-Canzano said:


> Btw, An SRT-8 would eat your Lexus for brunch.


Well I guess it's a good thing I don't use my Lexus for racing. Also, I'm 100% sure that my Lexus will out live any American car, and never be recalled for manufacture errors like cars made by Ford and Dodge.


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I <3 SRT8s, but I want a SRT8 Jeep. Is 503 motoring the place directly across the street from the Blazers practice facility? If it is, gee that was a brilliant idea for its location. I'm curious as to what he had done to it.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Although he wouldn't fit in it, he should have bought a Corvette.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

That is tight. I'm happy him and Brandon both have Blazer colors on their cars. Hopefully that means they aren't going to be going anywhere...

Can't wait til we have them locked down (all 3) with max contracts... i will rest easier.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Sambonius said:


> Well I guess it's a good thing I don't use my Lexus for racing. Also, I'm 100% sure that my Lexus will out live any American car, and never be recalled for manufacture errors like cars made by Ford and Dodge.


http://allworldauto.com/recalls/lexus_recalls_138-1.html

Don't be so sure.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

That car might as well have a sign on it that says:

"Hello officers, please pull me over. I think I want a ticket."


----------



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

Sambonius said:


> American cars are garbage. I wouldn't buy one if someone put a knife to my neck. I'm perfectly content with my Lexus.


Agreed. love my IS300.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

You all know that these are previous generation Mercedes E-Class with an American engine in them, right?


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Masbee said:


> That car might as well have a sign on it that says:
> 
> "Hello officers, please pull me over. I think I want a ticket."


not really


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

That is a nice ride!

My neighbor is part owner of 503 Motoring. I'll have to ask him about this.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a pic of Roy's Charger.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Here is a picture of HispanicCausinPanic's Charger.


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Hap said:


> Here is a picture of HispanicCausinPanic's Charger.


:lol:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

B_&_B said:


> Here is a pic of Roy's Charger.


I'm sorry, but that is one ugly car. :eek8:


----------



## Sonny-Canzano (Oct 20, 2007)

Roy's car would look better if the rims weren't so huge. 

22-24's just don't look right on some cars.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You all know this is how I roll!


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MrJayremmie said:


> That is tight. I'm happy him and Brandon both have Blazer colors on their cars. Hopefully that means they aren't going to be going anywhere...
> 
> Can't wait til we have them locked down (all 3) with max contracts... i will rest easier.


If he got a blue car would that mean he'd be going somewhere else this offseason?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> If he got a blue car would that mean he'd be going somewhere else this offseason?


As long as he never gets a purple and gold car, we'll be cool!


----------



## World B. Free (Mar 28, 2008)

Sambonius said:


> American cars are garbage. I wouldn't buy one if someone put a knife to my neck. I'm perfectly content with my Lexus.


Nobody asked you and who cares? What a pompous thing to say.


----------

